# Dethleffs Fortero 6975



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Hi , we have just put a deposit down on a low profile Dethleff Fortero HF6975. Great garage model but as its new(but not registered) and not this years model I need as much info as possible. Anyone got this model?
Or know anything such as length, height and payload. It is 38500 model Ford transit 2.4tdci 140BHP



Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Jealous? me? always!

http://www2.dethleffs.de/gb/reisemobile/fortero.php

Greenie


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks Geenie but it's the 2008 build year and the specs are not on the website . Dont know if its similar to the overcab as we are getting the low profile.
Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

You can email Dethleffs directly and they will send you all specs web email address is on that website somewhere they are dead quick and good.

Think the Ford bit specs are the same though.

If you need any further bits and pieces Towtal are the place to go as they deal directly with Dethleffs.

Greenie


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Dethleff replied within the hour and indicate that it is the "magic edition"

Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Is that on their website then? lucky you - does it have the black cab then?

Greenie


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Yep its on their website but I dont think it is. I think its a low line fortero but with more specs. Its blue/silver and white. Will have to wait till we pick it up and confirm details. Its got cream leather and a towbar fitted from new.

I know its a 2008 model but they have not got that on their website but I have managed to get 2006 and 2007 information.

The magic edition has its own leaflet/flyer and it can be on the Ford chasis. Will have to wait and see when we pick it up'

Thanks for help
Chris


----------

